# Pax can see rating before they rate



## 300 (Mar 20, 2015)

I heard that pax can see the rating given to then by the driver before they have to input the driver rating. Is this true?


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

No


----------



## d33z (Mar 8, 2015)

No, they have no visibility into their rating at all, never mind specific ratings from drivers.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

A passenger told you this to get you to give them five stars?


----------

